
Uber released Ludwig, a deep learning toolbox where hardly any coding skill - udayrddy
https://uber.github.io/ludwig/index.html
======
dannykwells
I mentor a lot of young data scientists, and the advice I give them, over and
over, is, "your ability to code as a data scientist is not what makes you
employable." I use projects like this to make the point.

------
udayrddy
Not taking away the great help to the open source community. Apart from high
tech and advanced AI, did uber team missed the basics ? I mean, half of the
1.3MB webpage load is being consumed by 3 images. That "screens-2800.png"
which consumes 586KB, and it conveys nothing.

------
dcahill-ieee
Is anyone else a little bothered that Uber uses machine learning for
“identification of points of interest during conversations between driver-
partners and riders”

------
nthnclrk
Title gore, but super interesting project.

------
bassman9000
> Doesn't require coding

> First step is to run pip

How many actual non-coders are going to go beyond step 1?

~~~
WalterGR
_How many actual non-coders are going to go beyond step 1?_

Hard to say. Are we defining “non-coder” as a person who can neither use a
command prompt nor code?

~~~
bassman9000
Your project managers, your functional QAs. Your manager's manager.

Outside SV, those people have never, and will never open a terminal.

~~~
WalterGR
Horse shit.

Plenty of my relatives don’t have hot SV titles, and yet have successfully
navigated the console / prompts / command line.

So in general: Citation Needed.

~~~
bassman9000
Somehow your anecdote seems to be better than mine. I've only worked in two
other countries, aside from the US, and 4 distinct industries, and, again,
except in SV, no PM or functional QA wanted to even get close to a terminal.
Closest thing would be Excel, and always going through the formula UI.

